# Grinder Cleaning



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I prefer a darker roast which seem to be regarded as oily, necessitating a decent clean.

At the moment my Mignon grinds sufficient for 1 or 2 doubles each night during the week and a rather more (!) at the weekend.

I do hoover from the hopper and output each week which I hope deals with most of the fines.

Do I need Grindz as well? If so, how often? Would once a month as I descale be sufficient? Once a quarter?

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the beauty with the mignon is that if you remove the top burr carrier, the setting is not affected, so once a month remove the top burr carrier carefully, hoover out the burr carrier assembly and then refit the top burr, simples


----------

